# [Google Earth] problème avec wine

## luteola

salut,

j'essaye tant bien que mal le tuto :

http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Installer_GoogleEarth_avec_wine

J'emerge Wine (version 0.9.8-r1), puis je le configure pour win98, je télécharge et installe ce DCOM98. Jusque là, pas de soucis. Ensuite, je paramètre wine pour winxp. et je le lance google earth (qui est dans ~/.wine/dosdevices/c:/Program Files/Google) :

```
noordman@localhost ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Google $ wine GoogleEarth.exe

err:seh:setup_exception stack overflow 4 bytes in thread 000b eip 7f8d3631 esp 7faa0ffc stack 0x7faa1000-0x7fbb0000

```

Une fenetre s'ouvre, l'installe commence et se bloque très vite. 

J'essaye alors la méthode alternative proposée :

```
noordman@localhost ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Google $ WINEDLLOVERRIDES="ole32,oleaut32,rpcrt4=n" wine GoogleEarth.exe

err:seh:setup_exception stack overflow 4 bytes in thread 000b eip 7f8e3631 esp 7fab0ffc stack 0x7fab1000-0x7fbc0000
```

Idem donc.

J'ai par ailleurs installé psapi.dll dans  .wine/drive_c/windows/system. (et même dans .wine/drive_c/windows/system32).

Bref, je suis à court d'idée... 

Quelqu'un a déjà reussi ce petit miracle ?

Merci pour vos conseils !

Vivement que Google arrete de croire qu'on adore émuler les softs windows...

a+

----------

## luteola

salut

personne  :Smile:  ? 

a+

----------

## dapsaille

Salut à toi ...

 Quelle version de google earth as tu installé car j'ai suivi le wiki hier et aucun soucis :p

 Je ne comprends pas bien tu parles d'installation a partir du dossier c: ... tu l'as installé ou copié d'une partition windowd ?

----------

## luteola

salut

j'ai téléchargé GE le jour où j'ai posté le message. Donc y a pas longtemps.

Je l'ai installé dans /home/chezmoi/.wine etc. Et toi ? Comment as tu fait ? J'écoute religieusement  :Smile: 

merci 

a+

----------

## k-root

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> j'ai suivi le wiki [...] et aucun soucis :p

 

idem, avec wine-0.9.12 en ~x86

----------

## luteola

ok. le ~x86 plante à la compil chez moi .Je vais reessayer plus tard. Merci du conseil !

a+

----------

## Argian

Je me demandais juste, en quoi google earth est meilleur qu'un xearth ou xplanet voire xrmap  :Question: 

----------

## k-root

C'est pas les même fonctionalité  :o 

la vrai question c'est en quoi google earth est meilleur que ww2d.  http://ww2d.csoft.net

ps : hum ya bon xplanet, ca complete stellarium

----------

## Argian

 *k-root wrote:*   

> C'est pas les même fonctionalité  
> 
> la vrai question c'est en quoi google earth est meilleur que ww2d.  http://ww2d.csoft.net
> 
> ps : hum ya bon xplanet, ca complete stellarium

 Ah ben voila, j'étais pas si hors sujet que ça  :Razz: 

----------

## luteola

salut

ca a pas l'air mal en effet cette alternative. je prend note.

sinon, quelqu'un reussit à compiler le wine ~x86 ? ca fait plusieurs jours que le make plante lamentablement (je fais un emerge --sync entre temps hein...).

a+

----------

